# Perth Cubers Meet: 20/1/2012



## The Second Cuber (Jan 6, 2012)

For all you cubers in Perth. 
Just an open meet for anyone interested - speed is irrelevant. Hoping to consolidate the cubing community in Perth. 

Details: 
Where: Carillon City (Perth)
When: 20/1/2012. Meeting at 10:00am. 
What to Bring: Cubes + money. I have engaged in talks with the CEO who has made it clear we are welcome AS LONG AS WE ARE CUSTOMERS, so bring money. 

For those of you with facebook: http://www.facebook.com/events/244577218943774/

Hope to see you there


----------

